
Try It Online - inetsee
https://tio.run#
======
inetsee
I was going through some old bookmarks and I came across this. It's a
collection of online interpreters for an impressive set of programming
languages. The website says that there are "260 practical and 420 recreational
programming languages, for a total of 681 languages."

There are some odd omissions: ALGOL-68 is included, but ALGOL is missing.
Pascal and Oberon are there, but none of the Modulas.

Some of the more "interesting" (to me, at least) programming language names
include "Bitwise Fuckery, Hodor, Lean Mean Bean Machine, Pyramid Scheme, and
Bitwise Cyclic Tag But Way Worse".

